# St Thomas/Bluebeard Castle



## bruin1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Can anyone help me sort through this? Now in the Rci book there are several Bluebeards Castles/Villas-4 to be exact. The resort Bluebeards Beach Club villas is  no longer there and the  Fairfield Elysian is another one. We thinking of going next March. Any recomendations?
  Mary Ann


----------



## irbyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

bruin1 said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me sort through this? Now in the Rci book there are several Bluebeards Castles/Villas-4 to be exact. The resort Bluebeards Beach Club villas is  no longer there and the  Fairfield Elysian is another one. We thinking of going next March. Any recomendations?
> Mary Ann



Don't know all of the details but generally there are four owner associations there now.  Some have owner-controlled boards, and some have Fairfield (developer)-controlled boards.  From an organizational basis, resort operation is split (different check-in desks, etc.).  Not the best arrangement in the world but owners and guests can still enjoy the place OK.

I think the Beach Club unit swapping is handled by II or another organization.

The Elysian is also a Fairfield property, but not connected with the Castle nor Beach Club.

Clear as mud, huh??


----------



## Tia (Apr 26, 2006)

Irby is correct that after Fairfield became the developer each of the 4 Castle associations were given a different RCI number for whatever reason. 

The Elysian is on a beach and a nice property, while the Castle sits on a hilltop over looking town. To get either you probably need to place a request early as possible, so you can get your airfare. The inventory at the Elysian is more limited as only part of the resort is timeshare I understand.


----------



## bruin1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank-you
Will try for the 4 listings. You are right though if I don't get early I will not get good airfare.


----------



## bruin1 (Apr 26, 2006)

The Bluebeards Castle is broken down into Hilltop Villas 1,2,3. Is any section better than the other one?
Mary Ann


----------



## Tia (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.bluebeards.net/BBLayout.html is a map layout, the blue is road.

Pirates Pension are the newest units. All involve stairs as the resort sits on a hilltop. The difference would be mostly views with varing unit arrangements of the much the same features. For myself I like the views from Hilltop I & II  the best. Hilltop II is directly across from the pool deck.


----------



## bruin1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank-you Tia


----------



## irbyjr (Apr 28, 2006)

bruin1 said:
			
		

> The Bluebeards Castle is broken down into Hilltop Villas 1,2,3. Is any section better than the other one?
> Mary Ann



Hilltop II, in my humble (owners') opinion!!


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 29, 2006)

If you do go. Be sure to take the Ferry to St John. Best snorkeling is on Trunk Bay beach.


----------



## Bluebeards Victim (Jul 21, 2009)

*Bluebeards, SPM Resorts, Equivest, Fairfield, Wyndham, Meridian - one giant fraud*

Bluebeards, SPM Resorts, Equivest, Fairfield, Wyndham, Meridian are all partners in a giant fraud scheme. 

The complete story is laid out here: 

http://www.naas.org/spm0.php?media=...SPTO&status=Page001&Security=456ghIjkopzznaas


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 21, 2009)

We no longer belong to Fairfield - we won a settlement!


----------



## Bluebeards Victim (Jul 21, 2009)

*So what?*

Does that mean a different group of criminals get to pocket the maintenance fees now?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 21, 2009)

This NAAS organization seems to be run by people who do not have a clue about what they are talking about.

They do not seem to grasp that some HOA's at Bluebeards fought to free themselves from Fairfield. A couple of those hired SPM Resorts to manage the resorts after they kicked out Fairfield management.

I am one who is quick to criticize management companies when they deserve it, but SPM from what I have seen is one of the more credible and honest ones.  They were hired by Outer Banks Beach Club I and II after they kicked out Fairfield / Wyndham management, and have a very good reputation there.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 22, 2009)

bruin1 said:


> Can anyone help me sort through this? Now in the Rci book there are several Bluebeards Castles/Villas-4 to be exact. The resort Bluebeards Beach Club villas is  no longer there and the  Fairfield Elysian is another one. We thinking of going next March. Any recomendations?
> Mary Ann



My first choice would be Bluebeards Beach Club (BBC), followed by the Elysian, and then the Bluebeards Castle.

If having easy access to a beach is a prerequisite, then I would discount the Bluebeard Castle locations as they are on the hill overlooking the harbor and do not have direct beach access.

Both BBC and Elysian are on-the-beach locations. JMO - I think the BBC is a real jewel , having a more secluded beach location and larger rooms than Elysian; which is a multi-use resort complex. But Elysian has more amenities, but a more crowded beach and harbor location.

I would consider the Bluebeards Castle locations if I was to go travel around island exploring other beaches and day trips to St. Johns. If my intent was primarily to spend some time hanging out at beach, gravitate toward the other two.

During my trip in Apr, I met some people staying at the Castle, and they indicated that the resort still was a little below what they expected.


----------



## Tia (Jul 22, 2009)

Some major renovations have begun at the Castle recently. Peoples expectations vary. I was at both the Beach Club and the Castle this last winter and found both units about equal, other than previous mentioned locations, and our Castle unit was larger. We like to have a car no matter where we are in STT as like to visit the different beaches and restaraunts.


----------



## suzyabbott (Oct 1, 2009)

*Bluebeards*

Bluebeard's Beach Club (I own here) and the Elysian are "sister" resorts under Wyndham and trade via II.  Both of these resorts sit on the beach.  the club is a small resort and not alot of amenities, but we like that, as long as there's a beach and a chair we're happy!  The elysian is a larger resort with a TON of units, so if you like hubbub then thats the one for you. 

The castle (all the variations) sit up on the hill overlooking town.  Some of the units are really nice and others are "ok".  We didn't want to stay there because its not on the beach and the location isn't the best.  Awesome view, but it was enough to check it out and then leave.

Tropic Leisure & Magens bay are at the top of the hill overlooking megans.  The resort is old and is in need of repair.  Great view of magens, but again, not alot to do as its not on the beach, restaurant has strange hours, etc.

We go to St. Thomas twice a year and have toured all the various resorts before finally buying a unit at the beachclub.  I looked specifically for about 6 months to find a float 1-17 1 BR and found it on ebay for the WAY expensive price of $4.99, yes less than a personal pizza at pizza hut!  We're actually heading down in a couple of weeks and we're staying at the beach club and we can't wait!  We love it there and would recommend it to anyone looking to purchase.  You don't see the club available via trade often as owners usually rent to other owners if they have unused weeks.

Hope this helps!!
Suzy


----------



## GregT (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with Suzy's points above, but just a short clarification that Elysian trades thru RCI, not II.

I really like the Elysian, but couldn't get a decent trade thru RCI for it, so I finally purchased a Wyndham FF membership just to be able to go.

I've seen Bluebeard's Beach Club appear infrequently on II and hope to trade there one day (or use FF points) as I hear really good things about it too.  Suzy, I'm glad you got your deal!!  

Good luck to all...

Greg


----------

